# 25rss Privacy (?) Mod



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

I have only posted minimal times, but I often look at the site to see mods that everyone has posted. DH has a long list









Here is my dilema...my mother goes camping with us when we go...I would like to have something that seperates the living area from the bunk area in my 25RSS so that you can change clothes, blow dry your hair with the bathroom door open, etc. I had thought about placing a tension rod with a tasteful curtain up for those times - plus it could seperate the kids when it is bedtime for them and not for the grown ups.

Has anyone done this or something similar to it?









Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We installed a curtain track and curtains in our 21RS to give the front bunks and the bath more privacy, works great! I got the curtain track at the dealer, it screws to the ceiling and the tape with the hooks that attach to the track gets sewn to the curtain.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice timing Mike, I was looking for your pic







because I knew you had done that.

John


----------



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

Soooo, I guess it is not uncommon to want to block this area from the rest...I was thinking of a tension rod, but I am liking that idea too!

Thanks so much...









Cindy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I added a curtain just for the reasons you listed. It is a simple mod. I used the same kind of roller curtain track as in the pull out slider, got it at Kamper's Korner RV store.. All I did was to follow the bathroom wall and bend a slight S into it to clear the refer. When not in use the curtain is tied into the corner where the side slider is. When used it isolates the bunk area and the front just after the refrige. I bought a set of curtains but they can be made for less. Works and looks good, Kirk.


----------



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> I added a curtain just for the reasons you listed. It is a simple mod. I used the same kind of roller curtain track as in the pull out slider, got it at Kamper's Korner RV store.. All I did was to follow the bathroom wall and bend a slight S into it to clear the refer. When not in use the curtain is tied into the corner where the side slider is. When used it isolates the bunk area and the front just after the refrige. I bought a set of curtains but they can be made for less. Works and looks good, Kirk.


I would love to see a picture!


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2007)

This great outside the box thinking. I never thought about doing that, but I can see how this would work very well.

Magellan


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

When we first bought our 25RSS, we put up a tension rod and a curtain, which worked fine. Once in a while we'd find it on the floor after travelling, no big deal. When I did the shower door mod, I moved the shower curtain track and color coordinated shower curtain outside the bathroom. It works great. Like everyone said, it gives a little more room to get dressed, separates the kids at bedtime, etc. Sorry, no pics.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We have a shower tension rod from wall beside pantry to bathroom walls. A clearance tab top curtain from target. cost about $10.00 took about fifteen minutes. I also added a tieback that attaches to the wall. This was one of our first mods and I think still one of our favorites. Pull curtain, lock front door and there is plenty of room for showering and changing. Not to mention privacy for mommy and daddy!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

happycamper said:


> We have a shower tension rod from wall beside pantry to bathroom wall.


x2

BIL gave us a really WILD shower curtain, has palm trees and other stuff that is family rated, matches nothing in the OB, but the price was right.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

We have the 25rss and we purchased the track from the rv parts store locally and used the bathroom shower curtain, so it would match the decor. We mounted from the corner wall by the couch across just behind the refrige. Placed a tie back on the wall and works great. Just make sure u lock the door on that side.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

happycamper said:


> We have a shower tension rod from wall beside pantry to bathroom walls. A clearance tab top curtain from target. cost about $10.00 took about fifteen minutes. I also added a tieback that attaches to the wall. This was one of our first mods and I think still one of our favorites. Pull curtain, lock front door and there is plenty of room for showering and changing. Not to mention privacy for mommy and daddy!


Our version of the privacy curtain...see below.

Jim & Steph


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you haven't already done so....I'd recommend doing the shower door conversion mod. Then reuse the existing shower curtain for the privacy mod. (even reuse the rail at the top)

Click here for the shower door conversion mod.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/p...shower_door.htm


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Jim, where did you get the pleated shower door? I just love that mod!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

VVRRRMM said:


> Jim, where did you get the pleated shower door? I just love that mod!


Sorry...that was done my Y-Guy prior to me buying his Outback. He will have to answer that question.

btw...it is a GREAT mod! I love it.


----------



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

Alaskan OutBackers said:


> Just make sure u lock the door on that side.


Regarding locking the door...we just don't pull the steps out on that end...one entrance limits the dirt being tracked throughout...when you have 2 kids - you need to limit as much as possible









We also are considering putting the stackable drawers in front of that door once we set up. Our big camping trip is in July for 9 days at the beach and need as much storage as possible!

I love that everyone has responded - love the ideas - thanks so much!

Cindy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you haven't already done so....I'd recommend doing the shower door conversion mod. Then reuse the existing shower curtain for the privacy mod. (even reuse the rail at the top)
> 
> Click here for the shower door conversion mod.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/p...shower_door.htm


This is exactly what we did with our 28RSDS. Did the shower mod and moved the original rail and curtain to the hall next to pantry. This provides a changing room outside the bathroom and next to the wardrobe. Otherwise it is either try to dress in the bathroom, close the blinds all around so as to not scare the neighbors, or just scare the neighbors. Even used the velcro tie from the bathroom, now mounted on the pantry wall.

J


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We purchased and mounted an accordian door across the opening. It is really nice and gives a finished look. When not in use, the door collapses against the wall and straps in place.

I also installed a shower door in the shower. This is also a great mod. As for the shower curtain? I purchased a curtain track similar to the ones used on the rear queen slide and mounted it on the ceiling over the opening of the bunks. The shower curtain now hangs there and allow the kids to have some privacy when they are in their beds.

DAN


----------

